# Grupo escultórico conmemorativo



## Misao

Hola, alguien podría decirme cómo se dice en alemán "Grupo escultórico conmemorativo"???? Supongo que Gedächtnisbildhauergruppe no existe...
 
Gracias a todos/ Danke schön


----------



## Whodunit

Misao said:
			
		

> Hola, alguien podría decirme cómo se dice en alemán "Grupo escultórico conmemorativo"???? Supongo que Gedächtnisbildhauergruppe no existe...
> 
> Gracias a todos/ Danke schön



Let me answer in English. Actually, I don't know if the word 'Gedächtnisbildhauergruppe' exists but I'm also not positive what this word does mean in Spanish ...


----------



## Ralf

> 'Gedächtnisbildhauergruppe' ...


I'm pretty sure there is no such word as "Gedächtnisbildhauergruppe" in German language, at least not as a single word. Perhaps it may be paraphrased by 'group of memento sculptors', but I don't think this would make much more sense than the German 'original'.

Ralf


----------



## Misao

Hi,
I've been searching paralell texts in the Internet, and I finally chose this sentence: 

Bevor wir das imposante Architektonisheswerk, die aus der Kathedrale und der Iglesia del Cristo besteht ist, betrachten, befindet sich dann die neoklassizistische Banco de España und das bildhauerische Gedenksensemble des Wiederaufbau der Stadt, nach einem Brand 1941

Ist das fehlerfrei?? Helfen mir bitte...


----------



## Ralf

Misao said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I've been searching paralell texts in the Internet, and I finally chose this sentence:
> 
> Bevor wir das imposante *a*rchitektonische *W*erk (besser: Ensemble), *das* aus der Kathedrale und der Iglesia del Cristo besteht, betrachten, befinde*n* sich (ohne: dann) die neoklassizistische Banco de España und das *Denkmal für den* Wiederaufbau der Stadt nach einem Brand 1941 ....
> 
> Ist das fehlerfrei?? Helf*t* mir bitte...


All in all it looks somehow incomplete. My suggestion for a logical conclusion:
... auf dem Besichtigungsprogramm.

Ralf


----------



## Misao

Ralf, thank you very much! As you can check, my german is quite...bad. Just one more thing: I don't like Denkmal, since the spanish text says "grupo escultórico", to say, several statues. In fact, I haven't seen the f****** "grupo escultórico"... so...
I don't know. This text is driving me crazy...


----------



## Ralf

Misao said:
			
		

> ... I don't like Denkmal, since the spanish text says "grupo escultórico", to say, several statues. ...


Anyway, in German "Denkmal" may refer to a single sculpture as well as a whole ensemble of sculptures or even to (complexes of) buildings. What matters is that they commemorate some certain events, era, persons etc. rather than the way the memory is preserved or articulated. Thus, I'm almost 100% positive that "Denkmal" will definitely do no matter what the "grupo escultórico" looks like.

Ralf


----------

